# How much licking is too much licking after neuter?



## Bones

Halo was neutered today- he's been licking pretty vigorously after he got home. When should I consider asking the vet for an e-collar?


----------



## Cracker

Right now. Before he gets it infected or opens up the incision.


----------



## spotted nikes

Agree with Cracker. Get an e collar right away. It doesn't take much to open stiches/cause infection. It will be really itchy for about a week. You can put Cortisone cream on the shaved area, avoiding the incision. Do not put it on the incision. It will help stop the shaved area from itching. As soon as you see him turn to lick, tell him no-lick, and make sure he doesn't. Don't let him out of your sight without an e collar on. My dogs learned to stop licking if I said "No Lick", but would try to go in another room where I wouldn't see them, and then lick. Putting men's underwear on them, backwards so the tail comes out of the "front" hole, can help.


----------



## grab

Any licking is too much. The area can get very nasty, very fast


----------



## Bones

Ugh I got him 10 minutes before the vet office closed and they were like "if he licks it a lot come back and get an e-collar" :x I'll have to pick one up tomorrow morning before class. I guess the only silver lining is that infection is unlikely because of his meds for Coccidia.

Wait- does having staples make a difference?


----------



## grab

Nope, licking on the incision at all (regardless of stitches, glue or staples) can lead to nasty issues like swelling and weepiness.

ETA that stores like Petco carry e-collars as well


----------



## spotted nikes

Put some of your underwear (Sweats w/legs cut off and hole for tail) on him for now. Cut a hole for the tail, if you don't have any men's underwear.


----------



## Bones

Hm...I spoke to the vet office today and was told that licking and a little bit of bleeding was okay as long as there wasn't heavy bleeding or that he was gnawing on the surgery site. They told me to just keep an eye on it and that the staples should hold it in place to heal.


----------



## JustTess

The boxers workd for George when he was neutered and he tore up his e-collar. I think when Sophie gets spayed, were going to use the inflatable collar. He licked part of the glue off and it swelled a little but closed up a few days later. He's also on antibiotics so that could have helped.


----------



## Bones

Okay- is this normal? Is that some kind of bruising from the procedure perhaps? Its not actually outside (i dabbed with a paper towel) but inside like a bruise. I have him wearing a pair of old boxers and I know he hasn't been chewing and licking it since i've been home (almost the entire day). Is it something I should drag him back to vet office for in the morning? I don't want to seem too paranoid


----------



## sassafras

That's... pretty bruised, he's done quite a number. The incision itself doesn't look too bad but it's getting a bit swollen. I'd ask the vet about an e-collar. Is he on any pain medication or an anti-inflammatory? If not, it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask about that, too.

If he lets you, you can try some cold compresses tonight. A bag of frozen vegetables works well.


----------

